# Competition specific bow vs. hunter



## big B ohio (Dec 15, 2006)

take that z those things shot awesome! and shoot you first year in the bowhunter class. If you get addicted and you will take your time and find your a good target bow for next year. I shot my z all last year and shot pretty good with it in outdoor 3d.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like good advice from big b ,if you shoot the z good then shoot it, show the world what you got.your gonna learn a lot the next few years..so hold on....:shade:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Good advise. Take what you have, shoot it well, look around at target bows, shoot some of them and get an idea of what you like and purchase one maybe for spots next season then try that as your 3D bow as well.


----------

